# Spyder has big, ugly hobbit feet



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

BAD Joshie posting a picture of HER OWN feet !!!!!!!!!!:shock::evil:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

*Sigh* We have gone over this a million times. Those are JOSHIE's feet - (aka frodo baggins). It can't possibly be Spyder's feet because hers are little itty bitty spider legs.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Cat said:


> *Sigh* We have gone over this a million times. Those are JOSHIE's feet - (aka frodo baggins). It can't possibly be Spyder's feet because hers are little itty bitty spider legs.


 
You are so right Cat and I have 8 itsy bitsy tootsies.

Joshie on the other hand has the two pictured !


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Wait...wait...what's this??

Frodo killing a Spyder??


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I feel abused...need rescue!:?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Wait...wait...what's this??
> 
> Frodo killing a Spyder??


Nanny, nanny boo boo!!!!!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)




----------

